# Official Game Thread Wizards @ Bulls 1-2-03



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news/ap/20030101/ap-jordan-bulls.html

<B>Jordan makes second return to Chicago </B>

Jordan will dress in the visitors' locker room at the United Center for only the second time Thursday night, when his Washington Wizards play his former team, the Chicago Bulls. Chicago fans nearly drove Jordan to tears with a long standing ovation when the starting lineups were announced during his first return 12 months ago. Jordan played one of the most nervous games of his career, committing a career-high nine turnovers and scoring 16 points in a 77-69 victory. 

One difference is that the Bulls are actually becoming a competitive team. They were so bad last year that the game had little meaning beyond Jordan's presence. 

But Chicago ended Portland's eight-game winning streak Tuesday night, beating the Trail Blazers 102-87, and the Bulls are 11-20. That's just three games behind Washington's 14-17 record. 

``If you go in there thinking they're bottom-dwellers, then you're going to end up getting beat,'' Jordan said.


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

A chance to get within 2 games of a playoff spot


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

*Official Game Thread: [email protected] 01-02-03*

having dispatched of a certain mr. scottie pippen, the beloved bulls, lead by a deeply inspired Tyson Chandler, will have their way with the washington generals (er, i mean bullets, NO wizards!) a certain mr. michael jordan will be giving a very brief interview after this game! 

"No questions about krumbs and the future of the bulls please, my only concern is the washington wizards"

Bulls 103
Wizards 92


Tyson 33 pts 14 boards
Rose 25 pts 6 assists
JWill 14pts 14 assists

Stack 28 pts
MJ 18 pts
Oakley 1 flagrant; 1 technical; at least 3 CRAZY comments!




GO BULLS!!!!



:devil:


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

I am fired up about this one!!!!!!!!!!!

Prediction: Bulls win 91 to 87

Chander: 15/11. Ty shows us what he will average the rest of the season.

Jordan: 7 for 16 shooting, one great play that reminds us of the old days, & one play that makes him look 60 years old.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Is Donyell out tonight because of his injured rib? If he is, we could be in for a rough night. Eddy will have to step up and play big. He seems to be hustling, blocking out and rebounding better. He has also been more active on defense. Fizer will also have to continue to score and rebound. We need to keep our big guys out of foul trouble tonight, especially if Donyell is out.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Hopefully Oakley plays big minutes tonight. Whoever he guards needs to get the ball and go after him. Hopefully he tries his patented behind the back pass to the 5th row tonight.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

This should be a good game. Interesting matchups. Its a possible win, because we are at home. We are 10-6 at home. 

Wizards are 4-11 on the road. Same home court record.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

someone call up tyson on the phone and say Amare, kwame, amare, kwame. Over and over. That should do it!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

March 1 2002 vs the Wizards. 

37 minutes 8-15. 3-5 Fts. 14 rebounds (8 off) 2 assists three blocks 19 points. 

Without looking, who was it? 

in defense of washington, some players DNP that night.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> March 1 2002 vs the Wizards.
> 
> 37 minutes 8-15. 3-5 Fts. 14 rebounds (8 off) 2 assists three blocks 19 points.
> ...


That was none other than Edward Curry. Seems like a lifetime ago...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

It does seem like a lifetime. 

White, haywood and jordan DNP that game. Then two or three days later, at washington, curry didnt do near as well. Bulls lost by 15. The game Curry played well, Bulls won.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry has scored 19 pts three times.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> Hopefully Oakley plays big minutes tonight. Whoever he guards needs to get the ball and go after him. Hopefully he tries his patented behind the back pass to the 5th row tonight.


It is very doubtful that Oak gets big minutes.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I want to see Curry and Chandler each with 20 and 10 in this game... if they get the minutes it's a possibility...

however what I want and what we'll see are 2 different things... my predictions:


Chandler I think will get 14 pts and 8 rebs.

Curry I think will get 12 pts and 5 rebs.

Rose will get 24 pts

Williams will have a huge night, book it- 26 pts 7 assists 4 rebs

FOR WASH:

Jordan 22 pts 4 assists

and this is the killer, this is gonna be the guy to screw us:

ETAN THOMAS- he will rebound us to death, especially if Marshall isn't going to play...


guys someone inform me on what the XRAYS results were on Marshall... negative I hope... will he play today VS washington?

thanks

HAWK23


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Lots of Bulls talk on the score today. I really enjoy listening to Bernstein talk basketball, although he is a serious MJ Hater. Today they are doing a bit where you have to say somehting nice about MJ for fear he will come into the U.C. and drop 17 on us if we say anything that upsets him. Of course this is playing off how MJ used to use other peoples words as motivation when he still had serious game.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> Iand this is the killer, this is gonna be the guy to screw us:
> 
> ETAN THOMAS- he will rebound us to death, especially if Marshall isn't going to play...
> ...


I watched a little bit of the Wiz win over San Antonio. I was really impressed with Etan Thomas. This guy is a physical presence down low. Hopefully Collins plays Laettner and Oak more than Etan! 

The guy who I feel is really going to hurt is is Ty Lue. Journeyman-type pgs seem to have career nights against the Bulls. I think we're going to play lots of zone tonight, and he is probably going to get lots of open looks. BTW, the zone defense looked pretty darned good against the Blazers the other night. Outside shooting is one of the Wizards weakness, imo. Hopefully they're cold from the outside tonight.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

if we play as physical as we did VS the blazers we can beat any team... hopefully we have one of those 3 hour long practices..

good point on Lue, but I think he is just too bad of a player though... we better watch Hughes though.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

A good chance to prove to the national audience that the Bulls are no longer a pushover. Prediction:

Wiz- 91
Bullz- 102

Jalen has a huge night and scores 36, gets 5 boards and dishes out 7 assists. Fizer has another solid night and gets 17,8,2, while Tyson keeps up the consistency by getting 15,11 and 2 blocks. JWill has an up and down night by scoring 12 and 9 but turns the ball over 5 times. You heard it here first!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Bulls win.

Tyson puts together two strong performances in a row.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Bulls 91, Wiz 86. MJ gets booed out of the stadium.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Surprised this game isn't a sellout seeing that it should be MJ's second to last appearance at the UC.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> Surprised this game isn't a sellout seeing that it should be MJ's second to last appearance at the UC.


Not only is it not a sell out yet, but we, as bulls fans are just now taking about this game! Last year, it was done days and weeks before it happened. We had wizard posters on bulls boards and bulls posters on Wiz boards. Now, it is just, ho-hum, MJ and the Wiz. 

Im looking forward to the game myself. Wonder how many times, Barkley will talk bad about us?


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

*LOL*



> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> someone call up tyson on the phone and say Amare, kwame, amare, kwame. Over and over. That should do it!!


Sounds like a good idea!!!!

I agree, however, that we might be in trouble if Donyell doesn't play much. The veteran factor counts for a lot.

Look to Crawford to try to impress his long-time admirer in a strong back-up performance tonight. 

Bulls 89
Wizards 81

Butterflies still impede the peformances of both teams. MJ starts to cry, JC, too.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls/Wizards on national cable - TNT.

Is going to be a close game, I think. Can go either way. Bulls have to bring their best D game to compete.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Bulls will win this one....*

going away....and NO BETTER team to do it against...

Bulls 104 - WHIZZARDS 90

GO BULLS!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

What an ovation! The place is packed


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

that was very nice of the crowd. What a moment


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> What an ovation! The place is packed


Heheh..

They were cheering so long, they had to bring down the house lights. The crowd wanted to cheer him more, so they booed the lights coming down.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JWill is going to have a tought time guarding Hughes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls are a little tight. Wizards look good.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose with the great tip in.

Chandler coming alive on both ends.

Bulls fell behind big early, now it's 11-9.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Tie game. Bulls have settled down and made a 8-0 run


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Hopefully we've settled down. That ugly start was reminiscant of last years first game with the wiz.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose is 2-4 FG.

I hope it's a sign he's not going to have a cold first half. He's going to be a real difference maker.

The Bulls D has tightened up, leading to that 8-0 run.

Boy do the Bulls need a veteran player who can play D and score to replace Hassell in the lineup...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Rose is 2-4 FG.
> 
> I hope it's a sign he's not going to have a cold first half. He's going to be a real difference maker.
> ...


 MJ posting up jay!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Get a TO and chew their arses Bill. No excuse for those guys not getting back on defense.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*20-13 washington*

...3:47 left in the first..Bulls can not hardly make a jumper....geez, another bad shooting night?? at HOME??? come on Bulls...


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

As good as we played inside against the Blazers, we look equally bad tonight. No boxing out, too many guys losing their man in the paint. :upset: Maybe we should have had a three hour practice yesterday.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm tired of Hassel F-ing starting!!

He gives nothing to the starting line-up!! When will Carwright realize this!!!?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are being out rebounded 14-5 and just out hustled.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Trenton Hassell is ABSOLUTELY USELESS. Stack is going thru him like a turnstyle. Then he gets shook by Christian Freaking LAettner of all people. How about him dribbling the ball off his leg with no defensive pressure? Kwame Brown looks like Bill Russell out there.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Van Gundy, "I would like to see Crawford and Jay Williams in the backcourt together. Then there would be no complaining about playing time."

Yep, thats what real coaches say.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford two silly turnovers in about 60 seconds.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Does not look good. Looks like a loss. When the Bulls don't lead in the first quarter, they lose. Plain and simple.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Damn what is it with these high-schoolers? Amare had a big game so Tyson decided to follow, now tonight Kwame has decided to show how good he is.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

What's wrong with this picture?

Rose is leading the Bulls in rebounds.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Good grief....*

another foul or turnover by crawford??? Since the bulls 8-0 run....now its the wizards on a 21-9 run....this team is pathetic again...well, they are more consistently pathetic than they are good....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Van Gundy, "I would like to see Crawford and Jay Williams in the backcourt together. Then there would be no complaining about playing time."
> 
> Yep, thats what real coaches say.


He also said other than williams Rose and marshall many of our young players would not be playing on a good team and some wouldnt even be in the league if the Bulls were not rebuilding.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Wow, Crawford looked horrible there. Hughes wasn't even on him tight, he bobbled it right to him. Then Kwame makes a nice step out and JC craps his pants and dribbles it out of bounds. yikes.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

These Bulls need to be brainwashed as if numero 23 means nothing to them. This is the worst basketball ever. If these guys don't come out with energy in the 2nd quarter, I am going to turn off the TV.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> What's wrong with this picture?
> 
> Rose is leading the Bulls in rebounds.


I watched Tyson closely and he never laid a body on anyone on the defensive end. If that's the effort our big guys are going to give us, Jalen is going to have to hit the boards. Hassell has given no effort either on the glass, he constantly has people going over him.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> These Bulls need to be brainwashed as if numero 23 means nothing to them. This is the worst basketball ever. If these guys don't come out with energy in the 2nd quarter, I am going to turn off the TV.



They seem to be mentally out of it everytime they face MJ. It's like we're down by 10 before we start the game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wizards were hitting 4-11 FG against the Bulls starters.

Bring in curry, and they hit 7 of their next 9. Kwame 3 for 3. 

I don't think the Wizards will continue hitting 7 of 9 shots and we'll get back in it.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I ain't watchin this game no more. Bulls showing no energy. Being outrebounded again. Just when the flower blooms, it dies.

Anyone want a Chandler number piece for 40 bucks? :heart:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Stupid reach in foul by JC. C'mon Jamal, do something productive. Anything.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*35-24 Wiz.....brown to shoot two freethrows..*

hope you guys enjoy the rest of this half..I will check back later...I don't like the way things look and frankly am tired of watching high school caliber basketball...enjoy....."lets ee....hmmmmmm..think I will watch "Big Bully" with tom arnold and rick moreanus"...........lol....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandler came in and seems to bother Brown. 

Kwame is going to be a good player when all is said and done.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Chandler came in and seems to bother Brown.
> 
> Kwame is going to be a good player when all is said and done.


Kwame has busted out a hook twice tonight. I might have seen that once previously.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

I haven't seen the Wizards set one technically legal screen yet. They are constantly moving, never set. But Eddy Curry always gets nailed for moving screens. Oh Well...

I guess Tyson had his monster game so now he can go ahead and quit boxing out and giving the effort he gave the other night.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Mark my words, "The Bulls win never win a game against the Wizards as long as MJ is still playing." I am disgusted by the bandwagoners in the UC at this moment. Someone needs to smack some senses into these fools. As a basketball player, why would you even give a damn when your hometown crowd is cheering for your adversary. This pathetic display disgusts me.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

[email protected]

"Bulls getting crushed on the boards 20-8 by the worst rebounding team in the league"

Not really funny but pretty pathetic effort by the Bulls so far.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

An observation.

Bulls had JWill vs. Hughes (small vs. big)

They bring in Craw, and Collins brings in Lue (big vs. small)

Now we have JWill vs. Lue (small vs. small)

BC puts in Hoiberg to help with the rebounds, but he's really got no business taking those open 3's


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

No excuse to be out rebounded so badly at home. Wizards were prepared, i must say!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JWill gets schooled by Lue.

He's been non-existant in this game.

0-2 FG, 0-1 FT, 2 assists, 2 PF ZERO points.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*46-28...wiz*

around 5:00 left in the half...another...yes folks, another pathetic showing by "your Chicago bulls"....


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> JWill gets schooled by Lue.
> 
> He's been non-existant in this game.
> ...


Correction, JC got owned by Lue.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

What kind of offensive sets are we trying to run? I see no semblence of an offense right now. We're settling too quickly for shots. No ball movement. Not getting it down to the post.

We are getting schooled by some guy that looks like Li'l Bow Wow.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Brown is just dominating. It is frustrating because the Bulls don't give Chandler a chance to do the same.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

What about Hoiberg? Isn't his strong suit supposed to be outside shooting? This guy is a freaking brick mason! JWill still can't shoot free throws to save his life.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

So great one night, so bad the next. Gonna be tough to win this one.


----------



## Jammer (May 28, 2002)

Down 13 rebounds in the 2nd quarter, 14 less free throws, and getting out shot from the field. 

What do you expect?


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

*BULLS IN A DAZE!*

it seems like they are all psyched out about playing against MJ! maybe they'll settle down and make a run in the second half.










:sigh:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

In spite of it all...

Wizards have just 19 points this quarter with :49 left.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*I'll say what I have been thinking for a long time*

Hoiberg is the worst pure shooter the NBA has ever known. Anyone who saw him at Iowa State saw he could shoot, but in the NBA he is truly out of his league


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: I'll say what I have been thinking for a long time*



> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Hoiberg is the worst pure shooter the NBA has ever known. Anyone who saw him at Iowa State saw he could shoot, but in the NBA he is truly out of his league



hoi-vey used to be the best shooter on the team but ever since the knee injury he suffered last year, he has not been same.


i hope mason jr. can put him out of his misery by planting him on the end of the bench!


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

MJ played really good off the ball defense in the last few Bulls possessions. Kwame is responding to the challenge. Stack has 11 quiet points. 

The Bulls need for a SG is starting to show.

Time for Kenny and Charles halftime show.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> MJ played really good off the ball defense in the last few Bulls possessions. Kwame is responding to the challenge. Stack has 11 quiet points.
> 
> The Bulls need for a SG is starting to show.
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

What a terrible half against a team we should be able to beat at home. We are not doing anything we did against Portland the other night. We looked so physical the other night, now we're playing like a bunch of scared candy-asses. Nobody is boxing out. We need everyone to crash the boards. The defense is non-existent. We are not recovering after helping on defense. Were constantly losing guys under the basket. 

The Blackhawks are on Fox Sports Net against St Louis and are up 2-0. That looks more appealing than this crap.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> MJ played really good off the ball defense in the last few Bulls possessions. Kwame is responding to the challenge. Stack has 11 quiet points.
> 
> The Bulls need for a SG is starting to show.
> ...


The matchup everyone's been watching:

Jordan 4-9 FG, 2 reb, 3 ast, 1 stl - 8 pts
vs.
Rose 3-10 FG, 3 reb, 1 ast, 2 stl - 9 pts

Stackhouse is 5-7 FG

JWill is 1-4 FG, 1-4 FT, 2 ast, 0 stl, 3 pts

Chandler is 2-6 FG, 1 reb, 1 stl, 4 pts
vs.
Brown 5-9 FG, 6 reb, 1 stl, 12 pts


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: I'll say what I have been thinking for a long time*



> Originally posted by <b>Bulls4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't get your hope up. Not a single individual on this team with the exception of Rose knows the fundamental to a jumpshot. Can someone please tell me why does Hassel even have a job in the NBA much less starting for the Bulls? Sheesh. Fratello and Van Gundy are right. We need a real NBA coach in ehre to coach these kids. It's obvious that Bill doesn't get through these guys' heads.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I feel really bad for Eddy Curry right now. He doesn't seem he even wants to be out there. I know he was a concern for Collins heading into this game, and Collins expected to play Kwame on him, but that doesn't seem to be necessary. Curry is a far cry from the player that the Wizards saw last season.

No Blount so far so that is bonus.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

Chicago should run if they want to get back into it. MJ is playing great D on Rose. They should also post Marshall inside. 

I see what you guys mean about Hassell, he adds nothing (at least tonight).


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Say what you say about Hoiberg, but Hoiberg can out rebound Eddy Curry.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I have been worried about Curry also. Seems like Chandler took the challenge and went with it. But it seems to have back fired on Eddy.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NorthEast Wiz</b>!
> I see what you guys mean about Hassell, he adds nothing (at least tonight).


Heh he adds nothing every game, just look at his stats.


----------



## Bayonet (Jun 3, 2002)

The Wiz are hitting their jumpers at a terrific pace and the Bulls are doing a terrible job of switching on picks. 1 little pick and an open shot is the result. Rebounding advantage to Washington because they are not missing on offense and the Bulls do not hit the offensive boards.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

See, Eddy Curry whines that he doesn't get playing time and he doesn't even deserve it. What someone needs to do is callout Eddy Curry. Make him play with some damn aggressiveness and integrity.

The bad thing to do is push into his command, like Cartwright did. Seriously, what do they teach them in practice?

Make them run some damn box out drills....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bayonet</b>!
> The Wiz are hitting their jumpers at a terrific pace and the Bulls are doing a terrible job of switching on picks. 1 little pick and an open shot is the result. Rebounding advantage to Washington because they are not missing on offense and the Bulls do not hit the offensive boards.


Marshall's ribs may not be 100%. He's our top rebounder.

It's not any excuse. Guys like Fizer and Chandler have to step it up if that's the case.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NorthEast Wiz</b>!
> Chicago should run if they want to get back into it. MJ is playing great D on Rose. They should also post Marshall inside.
> 
> I see what you guys mean about Hassell, he adds nothing (at least tonight).


May as well run as I cannot figure out what we are trying to do on offense. When we win or play well, we start the offense by playing inside out. Not sure what the game plan is out there.


Hassell is terrible. I swear he has to have nude pictures of Krause and Cartwright, how else can you explain his PT>


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Say what you say about Hoiberg, but Hoiberg can out rebound Eddy Curry.


At 5'9, I can out rebound Eddy  Curry knows next to nothing about positioning. I still can't believe we drafted 2kids that are so raw. By the time the Bulls educate both kids, they'll be free to jump ship to a winning team with a big pocket book.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Even though we are getting embarrassed on national tv, I'm glad we don't have to listen to Red Kerr cheerlead for MJ. That's the one bright spot for the night...


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Chandler had 1 rebound at halftime.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> Chandler had 1 rebound at halftime.


Chandler's D has been pitiful, too.

Laetner goes right around him to the hole.

Haywood shoots over him and hits.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hassell comes out and hits his first two shots.

The rest of the team freezes him out since.

JWill had an easy pass to an open Hassell, passed that up, drove to the hole and missed.

Hassell isn't hassling Stackhouse at all.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Chandler's D has been pitiful, too.
> ...


Then as if that's not enough, Stack blows by Hassell (surprise) and goes over Tyke.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I can see it now

The AP statement will be:

"In a game the Bulls never lead, Michael Jordan scored blah blah blah...... Jerry Stackhouse scored blah blah blah"

Will be awesome to read after the game.....

This is probabaly not allowed, but someone please bid on this:

Tyson Chandler Numbers Piece\


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

This game is over. :upset: 

Another embarrassing effort by the Bulls on national tv, not convincing non-Bull fans that they've improved.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls defense is doing downright good.

The offense is near zero.

19 points for Washington

8 for the Bulls, zero in the last 6+ minutes.


----------



## Bayonet (Jun 3, 2002)

WOW!!! I rarely get to see a game and this is what I get?


----------



## Bayonet (Jun 3, 2002)

32% shooting. 46% FT. Embarrasing!


----------



## willieblack (Jun 5, 2002)

Sad isn't it Bayonet?


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Anyone catch the possession where Rose called outlet? I knew as soon as he said it that he was going to go all the way and miss. That pretty much sums up the third quarter so far.


----------



## willieblack (Jun 5, 2002)

Time for me to find something else to kill my time with right now because is just plain paining me :heart:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

This Just In:

Jalen Rose sucks

Newsflash:

Jalen Rose sucks


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

I do not want Krause fired for 'letting Jordan go.' Jordan walked away from another 30 million one year deal to come back.

But I want Krause fired for getting rid of Brand, Artest, and Miller. Combine them with Fizer, Crawford, Mercer, Hassell, and the 2001 and 2002 draft picks, maybe some free agents, and we'd have a team that could legitimately contend for a playoff spot. And, very importantly, would bring a ton of effort every night.

Rose, for all he brings to the court, plays lazily, and I do not like to watch it. I would so much rather Artest then him on this team it's not funny. 

Krause should be fired from GM not for his draft picks, which have been very good, but for his trades, which have been highly questionable at best.

I hope the crowd starts yelling 'Fire Krause' in the fourth quarter.

And I'm speaking as a 'reformed' Krause supporter.

I guess the financial considerations that Krause must take into account from Reinsdorf play a factor that we don't know about, but I don't see how any of the trades would be financially driven.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

LOL, this is funny.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Ugh... I am going to the toilet to take a crap. That's what the Bulls performance for this game has been. Crap... Damn, I really need to go. Do you smell something? Is that the smell from the toilet or is it coming from the TV? I really can't tell the difference. Oh, damn, what has I been eating? Here comes another one...


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

*Check out the Orange Bowl*

At least that is a good game! This game is pathetic.

BTW - What's the lowest point total for this team since the "breakup". We've got to be close to breaking that mark.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Some body should be held responsible for this Bulls roster. 

Games like this just drive me nuts. No body plays any help defense. Opponents drive the lane at will and then I have to be reminded how good it was with TNT's flashbacks from MJ's prime.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

We scored 49 points before.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It's Jalen's fault alright.

He's not rebounding for Chandler or hitting Chandler's shots.

He's responsible for things like 1-7 FG shooting from JWill, and 2-8 from Fizer. And he can't guard his man and guard Stackhouse, too.

If he didn't rebound so much, maybe Chandler and Marshall would have an extra rebound or two.

The two things he's responsible for:
4-17 FG, 5 rebounds, 12 points
and
Jordan 4-11 FG, 5 rebounds, 10 points.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Open your eyes, your leader of the team doesn't play defense. Your leader of the team's misses leads to transition points. Your leader of the team complains about calls every single night. Your leader of the team doesn't pass. 

Please, this guy is a leader and he makes mistakes rookies make. The bad thing is he plays 48 minutes a game.... so we have to see him out there all the time. 

Damn, I hate this.


----------



## Bayonet (Jun 3, 2002)

Playing hard is the coaches job unless the players are dysfunctional. I don't believe they are so I balame Cartwright! Period!


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

This is the Jordan in games that he doesn't have to carry any load, where he just has to be the glue.

10pts 5rebs 5assists 2stls while locking onto Rose, one of the key guys for the Bulls.


----------



## Bayonet (Jun 3, 2002)

this free throw shooting is amazing!


----------



## Bayonet (Jun 3, 2002)

ft=42%, 3 pt=36%. They should shoot free throws from the 3pt line. And Curry, my goodness, HIT ONE!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose passes to Curry. Through his hands. No assist. Fizer picks it up, hits.

Rose makes a nice feed to Crawford, he misses the layup at the rim. No assist.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Rose passes to Curry. Through his hands. No assist. Fizer picks it up, hits.
> 
> Rose makes a nice feed to Crawford, he misses the layup at the rim. No assist.


Rose lobs for ERob, he misses. No assist.

Story of the game, guys.


----------



## Bayonet (Jun 3, 2002)

I love Fizer! He always goes hard. Give me a team of Fizers and I would love it. We would be out of control at times and make stupid mistakes, but we would play hard!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bayonet</b>!
> I love Fizer! He always goes hard. Give me a team of Fizers and I would love it. We would be out of control at times and make stupid mistakes, but we would play hard!


I love Fizer's game, too.

But 4-13 FG tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Rose lobs for ERob, he misses. No assist.
> ...


Rose nice pass to Fizer, he hits. Assist, Rose.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Holy crap, Williams and Crawford are in the same back court. w/ 1 minute remaing.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Hey, Rose finished with 26. Not bad.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Hello - another FanHomer here...

Well, Rose was about the only one to score for the Bulls... but it took 25 shots and 45 minutes to get his points. He was flat as could be in the first half. 

Anybody notice that Marcus Fizer was the only one providing energy in the second half? Terrible shooting night, but he did get 8 rebounds and 12 points in 24 minutes. Especially in the third quarter when they were so cold, it looked to me like he was about the only one hustling. Maybe Marcus is turning into a real pro before our eyes? 

What an awful game.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Welcome.

Fizer looked good, but that has been par for the course lately. You would hope the Bulls hang onto him rather than seeing this as a golden opportunity to trade him.


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

Kwame abused Chandler.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>local_sportsfan</b>!
> Kwame abused Chandler.


Who didn't abuse him tonight? Laettner, Kwame, Stackhouse, Haywood all shot over the top of Chandler. As hard as he played the other night, his effort was terrible tonight. One rebound in the first half speaks for itself.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Were you watching the same game we*

were. Kwame killed Marshall and made a lot of hustle plays but he never really matched up on offense a lot with Tyson. He did have than nice block. The Wiz will return to mediocrity next year enjoy.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Kwame actually had quite a few possessions against Chandler. A couple of makes, a couple of throwing them back out. Brown most importantly played defense on Chandler as well, and did a fine job.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Yeah like three and I believe*

he was 1 for 3 on all attempts, Kwame hustled and Kwame will never have a game like Tyson had last night.


----------



## faust (Jun 7, 2002)

This team is going to break our hearts one day and the next one get us pumped up. We lose to the Wiz and then watch we'll beat the Jazz when we don't expect it. 

The Bulls were like deers staring at the glare off of MJ's head. The Wiz shut down the lane and Rose, and we didn't know what to do except go one on one and force up shots. Outrebounded by the worst rebounding team in the league. We may not win the game, but we should not be out rerbounded by any team.

Fizer is turning into the warrior that a lot of us expected. He didn't care about the other stuff, he just played ball.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: Yeah like three and I believe*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> he was 1 for 3 on all attempts, Kwame hustled and Kwame will never have a game like Tyson had last night.


There have been a lot of players in the league to throw up big numbers. But I am not exactly sure why you think Kwame couldn't do it. He has had an 18 rebound game, and has scored 20 more than once without getting more than 2 or 3 plays run for him a game.

He was also better than 1 for 3. He hit at least a couple over him, and also had at least one where he was fouled by someone else making his move, where he got to the line and actually hit his free throws.

Be careful not to characterize Chandler on one game. It would be a shame if he never matched those numbers again.


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Were you watching the same game we*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> were. Kwame killed Marshall and made a lot of hustle plays but he never really matched up on offense a lot with Tyson. He did have than nice block. The Wiz will return to mediocrity next year enjoy.


The Wiz are mediocre right now. I'm not going to try and hide it. But it was damn funny watching Kwame abuse the Bulls frontcourt. And he was matched up against Chandler a few times. Swatted his shot once...hit him with a beautiful up and under that had Chandler grasping. Also made a tip in and hit a few jumpshots in Chandlers face. Very amusing.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Philomath</b>!
> Hello - another FanHomer here...
> 
> Well, Rose was about the only one to score for the Bulls... but it took 25 shots and 45 minutes to get his points. He was flat as could be in the first half.
> ...


Welcome to the board. Yes, god awful game. Wizards took it to us.


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

Fizer is not bad at all. He hustles and has a nice touch from the outside. He reminds me of a bigger Corliss Williamson.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Bulls 91, Wiz 86. MJ gets booed out of the stadium.


I humbly submit that this prediction was at odds with reality 

---------------------

Some other observations:

Hoiberg is a career 37% three point shooter. He's not just an ok shooter, he's a very good shooter. I'd rather seem him on the court than Hassell right now, although I'd rather see Crawford or ERob on the court at SG than either of them.

Chandler played like a complete baby. He'd try to show up Brown, get punked, and then go down to the other end of the floor and get punked again because he was mad about being punked the first time and not paying attention.

Fizer brought nice energy tonight even though he shot like crap. He should have played more.

JWill... not one of your better games, kid. The fact that Hughes is taller than him has nothing to do with the fact that he kept running right past you.

I think MJ pretty much hates Rose... last year, the former took a swing at him, and MJ just seems to love getting him flustered. He also appears to be pretty good at it. MJ getting him on the charge pretty nicely summarized the difference between them.

I started thinking, and to tell the truth, I can't EVER remember Jalen taking a charge.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> I started thinking, and to tell the truth, I can't EVER remember Jalen taking a charge.


And hurt his 48 minute playin body? Yea right. We'll never see this guy take a charge or dive into the stands for a loose ball. 

NEVER


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

*MJ Lovefest*



> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> I humbly submit that this prediction was at odds with reality
> ...


Unfortunately, your right. I found it disgusting the fans booed the home team during introductions. 2 minutes and 8 seconds is more than enough time for a standing ovation. I appreciate everything MJ did for the Bulls, but to constantly cheer for him and boo the Bulls frosts my ***. IMO, the people in the UC tonight were the fans who jumped on the bandwagon and were MJ fans, not Bulls fans. Listening to The Score after the game, most of the callers were po'd at the fans reaction in the UC. I heard a JWill soundbite in which he sounded upset about being booed during the intro. Said he had never been jeered by his own fans. I have no problem with fans booing a teams performance during a game, but not during introductions. Especially coming off a big win over Portland. Things just seemed to go in a downward spiral from then on.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: MJ Lovefest*



> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, your right. I found it disgusting the fans booed the home team during introductions. 2 minutes and 8 seconds is more than enough time for a standing ovation. I appreciate everything MJ did for the Bulls, but to constantly cheer for him and boo the Bulls frosts my ***. IMO, the people in the UC tonight were the fans who jumped on the bandwagon and were MJ fans, not Bulls fans. Listening to The Score after the game, most of the callers were po'd at the fans reaction in the UC. I heard a JWill soundbite in which he sounded upset about being booed during the intro. Said he had never been jeered by his own fans. I have no problem with fans booing a teams performance during a game, but not during introductions. Especially coming off a big win over Portland. Things just seemed to go in a downward spiral from then on.


I disagree. I'm definitely a Bulls fan, but what frosts my *** is that the guys who run the Bulls managed to alienate the best thing that ever happened to us as Bulls fans.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Jordan reiterated he isn't going to be coming back to the front office for the Bulls anytime soon. However, wouldn't it just kill me if Reinsdorf fires Krause and brings in MJ next year, stealing him from the Wizards.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I don't think the fans were booing the team, they were booing management for not letting the standing ovation go on longer.

Cheers


----------

